# Movies like Spirited Away, Laputa, Howl's Moving Castle?



## Coconut (Oct 22, 2011)

Seeing how I loved those movies, (I watched HMC yesterday in Japanese, and today in Dutch  ), I wondered if there are more movies like that.
I'm already planning on watching Princess Mononoke, but I need another one after I finish that one :smile:


----------



## mameks (Oct 22, 2011)

You like Studio Ghibli then?
Watch them all, seriously. They're amazing.


----------



## iggloovortex (Oct 22, 2011)

Hayao Miyazaki. look him up


----------



## Nebz (Oct 22, 2011)

Kiki's Delivery Service :3


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 22, 2011)

I liked these as well
http://en.wikipedia....st_%26_Betrayal

Edit: This is a good list.
http://www.squidoo.com/best-anime-movies


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 22, 2011)

Grave of the fireflies


----------



## mameks (Oct 22, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> Grave of the fireflies


This. Omygod so much.
Amazing. Sadder than anything I've ever seen.
Watch it, you have to.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Oct 22, 2011)

Go watch all of Studio Ghibli's work that you haven't watched yet.  To name a few: Ponyo on a Cliff, The Borrower Arietty, My Neighbor Totoro.  Although I wouldn't recommend watching Tales of Earthsea, I heard it was bad.

I would also recommend The Girl Who Leapt Through Time and Summer Wars.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 22, 2011)

I would recommend all of Studio Ghibli's films (mainly Kiki's Delivery Service, Whisper of the Heart,Howl's Moving Castle & Ocean Waves), Paprika and Millennium Actress (though I would recommend all of Satoshi Kon's films except for Perfect Blue).


----------



## Coconut (Oct 22, 2011)

Phieuw, lots of watching to do then =P

For some reason I didn't really like Grave of the Fireflies :/
And I'm the type of person to cry with sad endings =P


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 23, 2011)

Studio Ghibli...god...anime could not be any better.

I need to find all of these again. Forgot to rip them onto my computer, lent them to a friend who moved out of state, and now I cannot find them anywhere.

I'm probably gonna get Spirited Away, Kiki's Delivery Service, and Howls Moving Castle. Anything else I should get? I really didn't like Princess Mononoke that much.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 23, 2011)

I'll second Ponyo and My Neighbour Totoro. Great films.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 23, 2011)

well shit besides everyone including me just saying other ghibli movies. How about some none ghibli O_O

The girl who leapt through time - http://anidb.net/per...=anime&aid=4151

Summer wars - http://anidb.net/per...=anime&aid=6249

Steamboy - http://anidb.net/per...w=anime&aid=909

Eve no jikan - http://anidb.net/per...=anime&aid=7249

Oblivion island - http://anidb.net/per...=anime&aid=6299

The sky crawlers - http://anidb.net/per...=anime&aid=5310

Stormy night - http://anidb.net/per...=anime&aid=3436

Millennium Actress - http://anidb.net/per...w=anime&aid=570

Samurai X: Trust & Betrayal - http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=73


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Oct 23, 2011)

As far as other Studio Ghibli films, those are a given. I consider them all to be at least decent movies and some of them among the best movies ever made. So those aside, consider movies that aren't anime but have a similar emotional depth. I was re-watching Pinocchio (Disney version) after having not seen it for a few years and it's a surprisingly deep film considering it's target audience. Basically, even though stuff by Satoshi Kon and Ghibli may seem like good obvious choices, you'll find other excellent animated films in other places of the same and sometimes higher caliber.


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 23, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> well shit besides everyone including me just saying other ghibli movies. How about some none ghibli O_O
> 
> The girl who leapt through time - http://anidb.net/per...=anime&aid=4151
> 
> ...



Summer Wars. Only got through 1/4 of it so far, but haven't found a single part of it I hate, nor have I been able to pin down any point that was my absolute favorite, it's like every second of it is my favorite.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh I agree with Summer Wars, Oblivion Island and The Girl Who Leapt Through Time. But I also recommend Doraemon: Nobita's Great Battle of the Mermaid King, One Piece:Strong Word, Summer Days with Coo, Arashi no Yoru Ni, Brave Story, and Colorful.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 23, 2011)

Arashi no Yoru Ni = stormy night

that said one piece strong world only really goes well if you know the series well enough


----------



## smile72 (Oct 23, 2011)

That is kinda true, but it's still super awesome!!!


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah, this is the sort of Anime that should be cherished. The kind that actually has some meaning behind it, and has a good storyline.

It's the kind that makes me smile both inside and out.


----------



## celeron53 (Oct 23, 2011)

Sword of the Stranger... enough said.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 23, 2011)

Studio Ghibli is probably the only "anime" I'll ever like.  Spritied Away, Princess Mononoke, etc.  All great movies.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Oct 23, 2011)

I would also recommend some of the Pocket Monster movies, like the 2nd and 8th movie, which happens to be my favorites.  If you happen to like Summer Wars and Digimon, check out the Digimon movie Our War Game/ Boku no War Game. 

BECK live action was pretty good to me (I've never read the manga or watched the anime)
Macross: Do you remember love (retelling of Macross)
One Piece Strong World, if you like One Piece


----------



## Coconut (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, the next one on my list was The Girl who leapt trough time.
The ending was kinda dissatisfying :/


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 25, 2011)

I remember when I first watched Princess Mononoke, I was much younger, and that movie scared the hell out of me.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 25, 2011)

They're both made by the same director and studio, so... go on IMDB and look up what else they made.


----------

